# symbol side stripes



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

hi all. does anyone know if the 1999 autosleepers symbol side stripes are varnished over or just stuck on.
the reason i am asking is that the signwriters who are making new stripes will not risk removing the old ones in case they damage the paint.
how can iremove the old ones?
cheers


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Using a handheld hair drier or hot air gun on LOW heat gently heating an end and see if it will peel. If they are the original on your van, they may break up and not peel as a whole piece.
I had a Auto-Sleeper Topaz and had to do the above cab decals (with success) after snow and ice had messed them up.
I am a wee bit surprised that the signwriters don't know how to, or want to remove them.
viator


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if AS parts dept will still have them, certainly did up to a couple of years ago (its on a roll). If you ring them them you need to say if the dominant colour is blue or green (if you wernt aware - that denotes the upholstry colour as well !!!) Give the parts dep a ring


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for the replies.
autosleepers no longer do the green stripes.
i will have a go with the hair drier when this horrible weather improves !

cheers


----------

